# clomid & Baby Aspirin



## Kiki09

Hi I will be starting clomid in the next few weeks, but I keep seeing people referring to starting to take baby aspirin too, can anyone tell me why and how this helps as my internet searches have not really brought much up on the topic??


----------



## Angie33

hi ive just started clomid and never heard anything about taking baby asprin aswell, thats intresting topic.


----------



## Kiki09

lol, just want to make sure i am covering all avenues! I kept seeing reference to it in the clomid threads etc.

Hopefully someone can advise...


----------



## Angie33

ye id like to know too!


----------



## Crypto1976

I dont know too much but I know its used to treat a condition that results in mc due to blood clots. Unless prescribed I dont think you take it willy nilly! Could be wrong....XXXX


----------



## srm0421

from my research it can also help with a side effect caused by clomid, thinning of the uterus lining. I will be taking he baby aspirin too. Good luck.


----------



## Oneday

I am going to start on clomid again next monthand have had m/c's before when do u take the baby aspirin and how long for ?


----------



## puppymom32

My dr told me to take one because he believed the clomid had thinned my uterus. I did also have a MC while taking the clomid so that may have been why he put me on it not real sure. I am no longer on the clomid but still taking the baby asprin. I take one a day everyday. I would maybe just ask your doc if they had a problem with you taking one.


----------



## snl41296

bump


----------



## Killeen_Momma

bump


----------



## ashleyalw

My dr put me on baby aspirin too bc of the m/c. She said that it helps with clotting in the uterus. I was told to take it everyday as soon as I got a + hpt but I take it everyday.


----------



## seoj

Here is a useful link: https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/reasons-to-use-baby-aspirin-if-you-are-trying-to-conceive.html

I took low dose aspirin (81mg or less) from CD1-Ovulation... I wanted to increase the blood flow to my uterus and ovaries as I'm on Clomid and doing IUI. I have higher FSH levels, and thought maybe it would help my ovaries produce more eggs with better blood flow (as I've researched and this is an important factor in overall ovarian health)? I don't know for sure it worked, as I was unable to get my mid-cycle scan this month... but I'll do it again next cycle if needed. It shouldn't hurt anything as it's such a low dose- but anything more can be dangerous while TTC or Pregnant. 

Best of luck!!!


----------

